# Would a wire haired Vizsla suit us? If not any suggestions?



## NellRosk (23 August 2016)

Hi, we've finally got our own land so are looking for a big dog to be there with us when we're on our own just as a bit of added safety. We would be looking to get one in the Spring but looking around now in case we need to put our name down on waiting lists for a pup (depending on what breed we get). I really like rotties but my mum hates them so they're out . She likes GSD's but I'm not keen. One breed we both like are wire coated Vizla's, they're beautiful! Would their temperament suit what we need them for? Basically a reasonably well behaved dog that isn't going to wander off the land and will be good around horses. The land borders footpaths so can't be aggressive towards dog walkers/ other dogs. It will be fenced off but I don't want an escape artist. We already have two little dogs so they'd have to fit in with the pack. Also I've been looking at puppies and some are working bred and some are show bred. What should we go for? We don't want anything with too high a prey drive but do to the show bred ones have problems?

Any help appreciated!! And breed suggestions please if a Vizsla doesn't sound suited to us


----------



## Karran (23 August 2016)

I only know one wire hair - Jasper. He seems quite vocal (we hear him before we see him!) but a happy go lucky sort of dog. He is regularly walked by their 12 year old son without any issues, plays with all the others dogs, although only on his terms and the rest of the time is happy trundling about sniffing at things.


----------



## minesadouble (23 August 2016)

We have a smooth Viz, brilliant around livestock and very high energy but also incredibly intelligent and trainable. The wires tend to be a bit more laid back than the smooths. I think a wire would fit your needs though not sure about using one for 'safety', ours is extremely amicable with humans.


----------



## Bellasophia (23 August 2016)

The Vizla is a working breed,active,needs to retrieve and be useful on a daily basis.It doesn't sound like this is the right choice for your situation.
It sounds like you need a guarding breed,..id suggest a dogue de Bordeaux or a rottie,( I've had both) ..both would need  a lot of family contact and training,but less excercise than a Vizla for sure...if you lived over here in Italy I'd suggest a maremanno ...would fit your needs perfectly


----------



## NellRosk (23 August 2016)

Karran said:



			I only know one wire hair - Jasper. He seems quite vocal (we hear him before we see him!) but a happy go lucky sort of dog. He is regularly walked by their 12 year old son without any issues, plays with all the others dogs, although only on his terms and the rest of the time is happy trundling about sniffing at things.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've heard they're very amenable. We know 2 and they're walked off lead everywhere which seems like a dream when we have two naughty terriers at the moment!



minesadouble said:



			We have a smooth Viz, brilliant around livestock and very high energy but also incredibly intelligent and trainable. The wires tend to be a bit more laid back than the smooths. I think a wire would fit your needs though not sure about using one for 'safety', ours is extremely amicable with humans.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I heard the wires were a bit quieter. And also I like their shaggy beards . I know they're not especially intimidating are they. But a big dog might deter people?



Bellasophia said:



			The Vizla is a working breed,active,needs to retrieve and be useful on a daily basis.It doesn't sound like this is the right choice for your situation.
It sounds like you need a guarding breed,..id suggest a dogue de Bordeaux or a rottie,( I've had both) ..both would need  a lot of family contact and training,but less excercise than a Vizla for sure...if you lived over here in Italy I'd suggest a maremanno ...would fit your needs perfectly
		
Click to expand...

It would be spending a lot of time each day at the yard so would get a lot of exercise. Also there's loads of off road hacking where we are so was hoping I could ride out with the dog. The terriers are too naughty for that! My mum hates both those . It's annoying because I'd have a rottie tomorrow, I love them. But all she sees are big aggressive dogs. She is really biased against certain breeds which is annoying because it's making it difficult for us both to agree on a breed.


----------



## Shoei (23 August 2016)

We have just lost our Dogue her was a fantastic loyal dog, they are guarding but in my experience a little more laid back that a Rottie.

I have a Great Dane - she has the presence, the bark but is generally lovely nature unless you are the dustbin man (he steals the rubbish every week... you can see her issue!)  I have grown up with these and they are my all time fave.  She's happy sniffing round all day, lies in the sun whilst I'm doing jobs, but will happily play with dogs on walks etc. Oh and I have never know an Dane get dirty! They will avoid puddles and there is absolutely no way they will roll in anything nasty!

Have you thought about a Rhodesian Ridgeback, my friend had one in a similar situation to you and she was lovely, guarding but in a less in your face way than a GSD or Rottie.

Saying that my friend has a Rottie and a Basset hound.... I'm more scared of the Basset!!!

My SIL had a German Pointer that was mental, nasty with people and other dogs and constantly p'd off!!!!  I love Viscla's but I worry they would be of similar ilk and this would put me off as we don't have great boundaries on the farm.


----------



## SusieT (23 August 2016)

definitely not a working dog - they are born to run, work, have a job and need entertraining not pottering around the farm. A rottie/dane/giant breed might suit or a giant breed- bernese etc.


----------



## Wheels (23 August 2016)

Vizslas are a working dog breed - they are bred to hunt over vast areas of very rough ground.

We have german pointers which are a similar type of dog and I can tell you that spending the day at the yard would not nearly be enough exercise for them!

In the winter they hunt at least twice a week and dog in on the days they are not hunting - it would take maybe 5 or 6 hours of galloping over rough heather moors to really tire these guys out, I'm afraid wandering about on the farm would not cut it in terms of physical or mental exercise


----------



## Moobli (23 August 2016)

If you like the look of the Vizsla but want something a little less worky and energetic then have a look at the Italian Spinone.  Similar looks (wire-haired, beards etc) but much more laidback.  They do not generally make good guard dogs (as they love people), but they are large and could be enough of a deterrent for what you need.


----------



## NellRosk (23 August 2016)

Shoei said:



			We have just lost our Dogue her was a fantastic loyal dog, they are guarding but in my experience a little more laid back that a Rottie.

I have a Great Dane - she has the presence, the bark but is generally lovely nature unless you are the dustbin man (he steals the rubbish every week... you can see her issue!)  I have grown up with these and they are my all time fave.  She's happy sniffing round all day, lies in the sun whilst I'm doing jobs, but will happily play with dogs on walks etc. Oh and I have never know an Dane get dirty! They will avoid puddles and there is absolutely no way they will roll in anything nasty!

Have you thought about a Rhodesian Ridgeback, my friend had one in a similar situation to you and she was lovely, guarding but in a less in your face way than a GSD or Rottie.

Saying that my friend has a Rottie and a Basset hound.... I'm more scared of the Basset!!!

My SIL had a German Pointer that was mental, nasty with people and other dogs and constantly p'd off!!!!  I love Viscla's but I worry they would be of similar ilk and this would put me off as we don't have great boundaries on the farm.
		
Click to expand...

Aww GD's are lovely, it's just the short lifespan that would put me off . A Ridgeback is something to look at though!! I like the look of them but don't know much about them as a breed so will research. 



SusieT said:



			definitely not a working dog - they are born to run, work, have a job and need entertraining not pottering around the farm. A rottie/dane/giant breed might suit or a giant breed- bernese etc.
		
Click to expand...




Wheels said:



			Vizslas are a working dog breed - they are bred to hunt over vast areas of very rough ground.

We have german pointers which are a similar type of dog and I can tell you that spending the day at the yard would not nearly be enough exercise for them!

In the winter they hunt at least twice a week and dog in on the days they are not hunting - it would take maybe 5 or 6 hours of galloping over rough heather moors to really tire these guys out, I'm afraid wandering about on the farm would not cut it in terms of physical or mental exercise
		
Click to expand...

I know someone with two smooth coated Viszla's though and they run round her yard and get one long walk a day and are fine? Would a show bred one need less? I don't want a working dog that is crazy but her two are lovely and very placid. I know a pup/ young dog will have a lot of energy though but I would be prepared for that with any breed!



WorkingGSD said:



			If you like the look of the Vizsla but want something a little less worky and energetic then have a look at the Italian Spinone.  Similar looks (wire-haired, beards etc) but much more laidback.  They do not generally make good guard dogs (as they love people), but they are large and could be enough of a deterrent for what you need.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh will look at that thanks


----------



## gunnergundog (23 August 2016)

It's a no from me......the wirehaired is not numerically such a large breed as the smooth coated variant and so (in my opinion) at the moment there is little if any distinction between the working and show bred as far as hunt, prey drive goes.  Long may this continue!

You would need secure boundaries to stop an HPR going off hunting when bored -  and YES they would run through a freedom fence!  (Just saying in case you were thinking of one!  )

Not really the sort of dog to trot out alongside your horse either - they need/want to be out quartering and will be off after hares, phezzies, muntjac, rabbits etc etc unless you spend a lot (and I do mean a LOT) of time training!

Finally, a well bred viz should not be guardy.  Some of the smooth ones can appear so but that is generally more due to nerves.


----------



## minesadouble (23 August 2016)

Well I'm going against the grain here as I know quite a few wires, some working some not and those that don't work are good pets despite the fact they are working bred. They are an active breed and the best way to tire them is through training - they need to work their minds as well as their bodies. Our smooth is by a working sire and while he does love hunting and working he is also very steady and always listens to his handler. It may be worth finding a reputable breeder and having a chat with them.


----------



## Bessi (23 August 2016)

I have the most beautiful ridgeback so maybe biased but I think they would fit your needs. She is a big dog so could look intimidating but is really a massive softy and a bit of a wimp. She comes to the yard with me and is happy spending the day down there or flat out on the sofa, she hacks with me when the hacks are all off road and is good with the horses. That said she grew up spending lots of time on a busy yard with various people/dogs/horses and all the literature says you have to make sure you socialise them extremely well. My girl is really dark for a ridgie and attracts comments wherever we go, this is her.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 August 2016)

I spoke to a lovely WH Vizla breeder in Northumberland when I was researching, if I can find the contact details I'd be happy to pass them on-they were very happy to discuss the breed, they worked theirs.


----------



## Moobli (23 August 2016)

Bessi said:



			I have the most beautiful ridgeback so maybe biased but I think they would fit your needs. She is a big dog so could look intimidating but is really a massive softy and a bit of a wimp. She comes to the yard with me and is happy spending the day down there or flat out on the sofa, she hacks with me when the hacks are all off road and is good with the horses. That said she grew up spending lots of time on a busy yard with various people/dogs/horses and all the literature says you have to make sure you socialise them extremely well. My girl is really dark for a ridgie and attracts comments wherever we go, this is her.





Click to expand...

She is very beautiful.  No wonder people pass comment.


----------



## galaxy (23 August 2016)

I have 2 German Pointers. They are not remotely nasty as a breed as mentioned higher up in a post. They are very friendly to humans and dogs. 

Not same breed as you're after but same type, my boys have 1 1hr walk a day and are then totally happy and chilled. They are a mix of show and working lines (but the working line is English GSP not German GSP which does make a difference. German lines are sharper). To walk they are very well behaved, social, have good recall, walk to heal and and off lead etc. Yes I have put time and effort into training and socialising them, but they love to learn. It wasn't hard. I do agility with them and they both love it. 

I used to be at a yard that welcomed dogs when I just had my eldest as he used to potter about quite happily with me. However if he got bored he would go off and sniff ok the bridle path that was adjascent. I would never have let him roam unsupervised. 

Guarding wise. My eldest will bark at people at the door etc as he is a bit of a wimp. My younger however is confident and happy in his own skin and doesn't. So in terms of barking etc it depends on the dogs character. 

Apart from the unsupervised part I don't see any reason why an HPR breed wouldn't suit.


----------



## Newlands (23 August 2016)

Standard poodle!!  We had the most amazing perfect boy.  All we would hear out walking would be whispers of 'it's a labradoodle' grrrr.   No fancy hair cut and he was just huge amounts of fun and so loving and cuddly.  He was amazing with our young children and other dogs.  Brilliant around the horses, he used to hack out with me and come up the field with me daily.  The postman however was terrified as he had a great bark on him, when this idiot came running up our driveway every day and ran off again.  He wouldn't have done anything to him but the bark was great.  People who would come to our house and hear it then come in would just be followed around and slobbered all over.


----------



## Clodagh (24 August 2016)

I think they would need to be kennelled, no young hunting dog is going to potter around while you don't look what it is doing. The devil finds work for idle noses!


----------



## gunnergundog (24 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			The devil finds work for idle noses!
		
Click to expand...

VERY true!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 August 2016)

We have 2 lovely Rotties but I wouldn't recommend them for what you want. They need a lot of attention to make sure that they are not doing something they shouldn't! I certainly wouldn't want to hack with them (although I wouldn't personally do that with any dog). Ime Labradors can be just as off-putting as any other dog in the right circumstances.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 August 2016)

I love these threads! People suggest their own breed (or not) and extol their virtues whilst telling the OP the original choice is fine, but have they thought of xyz? Love it! Get springers, I have two who guard the house and sound very fierce, but let themselves down badly by licking my hand when I put it through the letterbox. Shameful!


----------



## oldie48 (27 August 2016)

I am just coming to the end of a week looking after my daughter's 9 month old smooth haired Viz. He's no guard dog but he would exhaust an intruder with his energy! I just can't imagine him pottering around a yard or hacking out. He is, however, very trainable and intelligent! Don't know how different the rough haired ones are but I suspect not that different.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 August 2016)

something different   a boxer.....if you can cope with a bit of slobber they are really fun dogs..friends of mine wouldnt have any other breed, they are big enough to look scary but most seem to be big softies but not necessarily the brightest...


----------



## minesadouble (28 August 2016)

oldie48 said:



			I am just coming to the end of a week looking after my daughter's 9 month old smooth haired Viz. He's no guard dog but he would exhaust an intruder with his energy! I just can't imagine him pottering around a yard or hacking out. He is, however, very trainable and intelligent! Don't know how different the rough haired ones are but I suspect not that different.
		
Click to expand...

There is a noticeable difference between the smooths and the roughs. The general consensus is that a smooth is unsuitable as a 'first dog' whereas rough owners say theirs would be fine for a first dog. The roughs are generally a lot more 'chilled out' than the smooths.
Also at 9months your daughter's dog is still very much a puppy so I can appreciate  how much hard work he will be


----------



## oldie48 (28 August 2016)

Great as a weight reducing aid though I've lost 5 pounds this week!



minesadouble said:



			There is a noticeable difference between the smooths and the roughs. The general consensus is that a smooth is unsuitable as a 'first dog' whereas rough owners say theirs would be fine for a first dog. The roughs are generally a lot more 'chilled out' than the smooths.
Also at 9months your daughter's dog is still very much a puppy so I can appreciate  how much hard work he will be 

Click to expand...


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 August 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			I love these threads! People suggest their own breed (or not) and extol their virtues whilst telling the OP the original choice is fine, but have they thought of xyz? Love it! Get springers, I have two who guard the house and sound very fierce, but let themselves down badly by licking my hand when I put it through the letterbox. Shameful! 

Click to expand...


LOL yes, and as far as I'm concerned everyone should have a poodle, or two.  I always feel sorry for anyone that doesn't have at least one!


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 August 2016)

galaxy said:



			I have 2 German Pointers. They are not remotely nasty as a breed as mentioned higher up in a post. They are very friendly to humans and dogs. 

.
		
Click to expand...

I groom a couple GWHP.  In general I do not do large breeds any more because I'm getting too crumbly to cope with anything that might jerk me about.  But one of the two that I do has been coming for years and he's been an absolute delight, so he gets to stay.  The owners then added another so could hardly say no, but I did put the caveat in that if he wasn't as well as the first boy that I wouldn't do him.  Well he's been a dream as well. Polite, well trained pets.

I sort of wondered if I might like to add these to my small pack, but reckoned I love the two that I do because they are afforded very high energy runs with their owner who takes them out on hacks.  I decided in the end, a large high energy breed is probably best left in the hands of those people who can give them what they are bred to do.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 August 2016)

PucciNPoni said:



			LOL yes, and as far as I'm concerned everyone should have a poodle, or two.  I always feel sorry for anyone that doesn't have at least one! 

Click to expand...

I would love a standard, there's an amazing apricot one near my yard, beautiful movement. I'd hate the grooming, tho. I've also seen parti coloureds-not desirable, I gather, but who cares!


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 August 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			I would love a standard, there's an amazing apricot one near my yard, beautiful movement. I'd hate the grooming, tho. I've also seen parti coloureds-not desirable, I gather, but who cares!
		
Click to expand...

Desirable they are very much!  Very in fashion just now.  KC registerable/ able to be shown at KC shows?  Nope.


----------



## NellRosk (1 September 2016)

Sorry I wasn't being rude by not replying, I've just got back from being away with patchy wifi!! But thanks for the added replies, I'm still somewhat confused and we have no idea what to get . But as I say it won't be until Spring time that we get a pup so will keep researching. Also that Ridgeback is absolutely gorgeous, what a stunning dog.


----------

